# How to make colors like this?...



## jackietansley (Oct 13, 2010)

This is my first post so I hope I am posting in the right spot!.....I am a HUGE fan of Michelle Kane Photography and love her rich warm eye popping colors I was wondering if anyone has any idea of how I can achieve a similar look??? I use photoshop and know it quite well anyways here is the link....The family towards the end is the look I am after 
michelle kane photography  Sheridan Wyoming Photographer, Photography Mentoring, Photoshop Mentoring, Online Photography Mentoring, Photoshop classes, Lightroom classes, Michelle Kane

Thanks for your time!!

I know she does offer mentoring sessions but unfortunately she doesn't have any available until mid January and so I thought I would see if anyone could point me in the right direction!

Thanks again


----------



## Peano (Oct 13, 2010)

jackietansley said:


> I am a HUGE fan of Michelle Kane Photography and love her rich warm eye popping colors I was wondering if anyone has any idea of how I can achieve a similar look???



Looks to me like just pushing vibrance/saturation a bit.


----------



## JG_Coleman (Oct 13, 2010)

Well... the website author, Michelle, states:

"The  colors were given a pop and the focus was drawn closer into the  beautiful subject by darken the background, but not going too dark,  which would have been too unbelievable and out of place."

She's pretty much laid it out here, without going into specifics.  In all likelihood, you're looking at a contrast boost and saturation increase.  The background was darkened and the focus on the subject was "artificially enhanced" by slightly blurring background elements.  Sharpening was certainly applied to the subject.

That pretty much does it.  Most full-featured editing programs should be able to pull this off.


----------



## Dmitri (Oct 13, 2010)

Orton effect.


----------

